# L'azione



## Old Black Mamba (21 Febbraio 2009)

L'azione possiede una sua logica peculiare. 
 Dunque, quando un'azione è iniziata la sua logica procede implacabile fino  alla fonte. Assomiglia, in un certo senso, ad un giocattolo caricato a molla,che  ripete all'infinito il medesimo movimento finchè la carica non si sia esaurita.  questa logica insita nell'azione è temibile: infatti se non sia ha l'accortezza  di tenersene lontani si rischia di restare travolti da qualcosa che, inziata la  corsa, non è più possibile fermare.
Tale logica ci costringe talvolta a  spingerci dove non vorremo e a compiere proprio ciò che più  detestiamo.
L'azione ha una sua bellezza che consiste in solitudine,  tensione, tragicità, in una pura decisione individuale in cui nessun altro  essere umano può entrare.
L'azione per creare bellezza non deve essere turbata  da interventi estranei, da irresponsabilità, da evasivi quanto mortificanti  compromessi con se stessi: l'azione deve tendere esclusivamente ad annullare  l'avversario nel più breve tempo possibile nel rispetto di tutti i canoni  estetici.

Yukio Mishima​


----------



## Iago (21 Febbraio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> L'azione possiede una sua logica peculiare.
> Dunque, quando un'azione è iniziata la sua logica procede implacabile fino  alla fonte. Assomiglia, in un certo senso, ad un giocattolo caricato a molla,che  ripete all'infinito il medesimo movimento finchè la carica non si sia esaurita.  questa logica insita nell'azione è temibile: infatti se non sia ha l'accortezza  di tenersene lontani si rischia di restare travolti da qualcosa che, inziata la  corsa, non è più possibile fermare.
> Tale logica ci costringe talvolta a  spingerci dove non vorremo e a compiere proprio ciò che più  detestiamo.
> L'azione ha una sua bellezza che consiste in solitudine,  tensione, tragicità, in una pura decisione individuale in cui nessun altro  essere umano può entrare.
> ...



...ma anche lentamente, 
perchè no?


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Febbraio 2009)

*ed anche*

contemporaneamente, con più partner ooops volevo dire avversari.
Perchè no?


----------



## Iago (21 Febbraio 2009)

Kamikaze ha detto:


> contemporaneamente, con più partner ooops volevo dire avversari.
> Perchè no?



aspetta...non buttarti come un kamikaze....a letto sempre e solo a due, dai...

(uomo o donna?)


----------



## Old Black Mamba (21 Febbraio 2009)

Kamikaze ha detto:


> contemporaneamente, con più partner ooops volevo dire avversari.
> Perchè no?


Che siano partner o siano avversari, può accadere in contemporanea, ma l'azione gode comunque di solitudine, pur non essendo più soli. Di conseguenza l'azione resta comunque di tangibile bellezza.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> L'azione possiede una sua logica peculiare.
> Dunque, quando un'azione è iniziata la sua logica procede implacabile fino alla fonte. Assomiglia, in un certo senso, ad un giocattolo caricato a molla,che ripete all'infinito il medesimo movimento finchè la carica non si sia esaurita. questa logica insita nell'azione è temibile: infatti se non sia ha l'accortezza di tenersene lontani si rischia di restare travolti da qualcosa che, inziata la corsa, non è più possibile fermare.
> Tale logica ci costringe talvolta a spingerci dove non vorremo e a compiere proprio ciò che più detestiamo.
> *L'azione ha una sua bellezza che consiste in solitudine, tensione, tragicità, in una pura decisione individuale in cui nessun altro essere umano può entrare.*
> ...


 Mishima ne diede un validissimo e splendido esempio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

Azione ed inazione sono concetti molto più astratti di quanto si possa credere. L'inazione, tanto quanto l'azione, è espressione di una volontà, pertanto comunque attiva. L'inazione in sè, quindi, non esiste, in quanto pure la passività sortisce effetti sulla successione degli eventi. Questo, ad esempio, è facilmente dimostrato, per quanto in termini prevalente proporzionali, dalle discipline marziali "interne" tipiche della scuola Wudan cinese.
La solitudine nell'azione è espressine massima dell'individuo e della sua centralità in ogni evento che lo circonda.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> pure la passività sortisce effetti sulla successione degli eventi.


----------



## Cat (8 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Che siano partner o siano avversari, può accadere in contemporanea, ma l'azione gode comunque di solitudine, pur non essendo più soli. Di conseguenza l'azione resta comunque di tangibile bellezza.


 
non necessariamente bellezza è azione e non è detto che goda di solitudine.


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> non necessariamente bellezza è azione e non è detto che goda di solitudine.


tenuto conto che agire è un po' morire


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tenuto conto che agire è un po' morire


 Si.


----------



## Old babilonia (9 Luglio 2009)

_"Se pensi di poter fare una cosa, allora falla. Nella pura azione c'é genialità, potenza, magia."_ (Wolfgang Goethe) 

... è quello che farò.  La compagna verrà a sapere tutto: date, luoghi, modalità e perchè no tutte le indiscrezioni sapute le quali lo facevano ridere e considerare una povera ragazza illusa, ebete e ... sottomissibile a tutte le sue volontà


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

Gia' rientrata?


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

babilonia ha detto:


> _"Se pensi di poter fare una cosa, allora falla. Nella pura azione c'é genialità, potenza, magia."_ (Wolfgang Goethe)
> 
> ... è quello che farò. La compagna verrà a sapere tutto: date, luoghi, modalità e perchè no tutte le indiscrezioni sapute le quali lo facevano ridere e considerare una povera ragazza illusa, ebete e ... sottomissibile a tutte le sue volontà


 Vai col tango...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vai col tango...


Curiosone...


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Curiosone...


 Sai che amo l'azione...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2009)

babilonia ha detto:


> _"Se pensi di poter fare una cosa, allora falla. Nella pura azione c'é genialità, potenza, magia."_ (Wolfgang Goethe)
> 
> ... è quello che farò.  La compagna verrà a sapere tutto: date, luoghi, modalità e perchè no tutte le indiscrezioni sapute le quali lo facevano ridere e considerare una povera ragazza illusa, ebete e ... sottomissibile a tutte le sue volontà


sarà un successo.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai che amo l'azione...



bujardo.


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bujardo.


 è la verità, micetta.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è la verità, micetta.




ma se hai spesso detto che sei un pigrone


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2009)

no, è vero che lo hai detto ma credo che tu ti riferissi ad ambiti specifici.


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se hai spesso detto che sei un pigrone


 E lo confermo! Tranne le cose inevitabili, cerco di far solo quello che realmente mi piace... e lì l'azione è davvero piena!


----------



## MK (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tranne le cose inevitabili, cerco di far solo quello che realmente mi piace... e lì l'azione è davvero piena!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

babilonia ha detto:


> _"Se pensi di poter fare una cosa, allora falla. Nella pura azione c'é genialità, potenza, magia."_ (Wolfgang Goethe)
> 
> ... è quello che farò. La compagna verrà a sapere tutto: date, luoghi, modalità e perchè no tutte le indiscrezioni sapute le quali lo facevano ridere e considerare una povera ragazza illusa, ebete e ... sottomissibile a tutte le sue volontà


senti nel tuo 3d iniziale non si capiva quasi niente
in quello di oggi sul "bravo ragazzo" meno
in questo post non ti dico (chi sarebbe sta povera ragazza?)

per non dire della sceneggiata della cancellazione


----------

